# Britons love their cuppa



## Graeme (May 4, 2008)

AFP: British planners feared tea shortage after nuclear attack

*British planners feared tea shortage after nuclear attack*

LONDON (AFP) — Never mind the radiation: British contingency planners worried there would be a dramatic shortage of tea in the aftermath of a nuclear attack, recently declassified documents showed Monday.

The shortfall of the staple British beverage would be "very serious" if the country were to come under attack with atomic and hydrogen bombs, said according to a memo drafted between 1954 and 1956.

"The tea position would be very serious with a loss of 75 percent of stocks and substantial delays in imports and with no system of rationing it would be wrong to consider that even one ounce (28 grams) per head per week could be ensured," it said.

"No satisfactory solution has yet been found."

Another memo, written in April 1955, warned: "The advent of thermo-nuclear weapons ... has presented us with a new and much more difficult set of food defence problems."

The contingency planning documents listed a number of issues for discussion including arrangements to ensure stockpiles of food and the availability of bread, milk, meat, oils and fats, and tea and sugar.

The memos were among a number of documents released by the National Archives.


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2008)

Fretting about the trivial during a time of apocalypse. No offense meant, but that is entirely British. I love you guys.


----------



## bigZ (May 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Fretting about the trivial during a time of apocalypse. No offense meant, but that is entirely British. I love you guys.



Bloody Colonials. If you guys hadn't dressed up as the gay member of YMCA. You wouldn't have to drink that coffee muck and face the possibilty of having Hilary as president. Other fringe benifits include no Civil War the abolition of slavery a generation or 2 earlier.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2008)

...and an infestation of the dregs of the Muslim world. Good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## comiso90 (May 5, 2008)

bigZ said:


> Bloody Colonials. If you guys hadn't dressed up as the gay member of YMCA.



Twas our bastard father that sang the tune "Yankee Doodle" in a mocking manner.. "_"put a feather in his hat and called it macaroni..." Yankee Doodle DANDY"_

Twas our bastard father that was in turn mocked at their surrender when 'Yankee Doodle" was played over and over.

At least you held on to the Malvinas!


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2008)

Ah my Alizee', mon ami.


----------



## comiso90 (May 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Ah my Alizee', mon ami.



"Lafayette, we are here!"

.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2008)

Veni (aahhh), vedi, vici. 

I even Effed that up Comiso!


----------



## comiso90 (May 5, 2008)

Matt, you saw and conquered..

whats the first part? ... remind me..


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2008)

I came!


----------



## comiso90 (May 5, 2008)

Yep... Alizee' would be proud


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2008)

Or perhaps not.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not only did the Brits worry about losing their tea, but now I, the Burmese Bandit, can reveal that they even worried about losing their marmite.

To all the non-brits on this forum...I ain't telling what that is. Look it up for youselves!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

isn't Marmite that Aussi made spread? that you put on toast? that tastes good


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2008)

Same stuff, Daniel, but it's called 'Vegimite' in Oz.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2008)

by-product of Spam - spam, spam, spam, spam, wonderful spam........


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Same stuff, Daniel, but it's called 'Vegimite' in Oz.




Wel I didn't know that!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 13, 2008)

Not only the British like tea, my fiance in Sweden is positively addicted to it, particularly the Earl Grey blend. As a result everytime I visit her 25% of my backpack is filled with teabags, 25% is cheese (another addiction) which only leaves 50% for the single malt whisky I buy at the airport. Clothes? Who needs them?  

The Stockholm Police have me listed as a notorious cheese and tea smuggler but don't actually have a law against it. Yet.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 14, 2008)

True that!

Earl grey is addictive stuff

approach with caution people!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha, yeah it certainly is. Although I don't drink that much at uni, I drink a fair amount at home when I feel it.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 21, 2012)

There would seem to be a failure to plan for the post nuclear shortage of digestive biscuits to go with the tea.

Now I want faggots, chips, mushy peas, gravy and brown sauce. Never mind, it's fruit de mer night at my local eatery next week. Bulots anyone? Ragondin casserole tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, those of us who live in the Southern US were always ready. We had beer, Chewing tabacco, beef jerky and duct tape stockpiled.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2012)

Up here in New Jersey, we just surrounded ourselves with nuclear waste.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2012)

I tried vegimite once at the Australiam Embassy in DC of all places. Nasty, salty stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 22, 2012)

Marmite and vegemite are different, one is based on yeast and the other a by-product of sump oil and isopropyl alcohol...

Awful stuff.


----------



## stona (Jun 23, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Marmite and vegemite are different, one is based on yeast and the other a by-product of sump oil and isopropyl alcohol...
> 
> Awful stuff.



Not quite true old bean 

They are different but both are yeast extracts and a by product of something dear to both we Brits and our Aussie cousins,the brewing of beer. I have both in my cupboard but Marmite edges it for me,it has a stronger flavour.

Even the advertising men for Marmite latched onto the "Love it or hate it" aspect of the stuff. There is no middle ground with these things.

Marmite makes a good emergency liquid mask but of course the paint ruins the flavour so you can't lick it off!

Just gonna watch the All Blacks try and squeek another one over the Irish with a nice cuppa and some Marmite toast. I hope noone drops a thermo-nuclear device and ruins my brekky.

Cheers
Steve

Edit. Those dastardly men in black managed to just about scrape home..........60-0.....I actually felt sorry for the Irish.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2012)

> Not quite true old bean



Okay, you're right there Steve, they are both by products of sump oil and isopropyl alcohol! My daughter loves marmite on toast and on cruskits; bleuch!

I'm glad that no nuke went off and spoiled your cuppa and marmite toast, or your rugby viewing. I saw a bit of it on my break at work. Yep; poor Irish.

Interesting you should mention the nuke thing, here in NZ we are commemmorating/commiserating (depending on what your political leanings are) 25 years of New Zealand's nuclear free policy.


----------



## stona (Jun 23, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Okay, you're right there Steve, they are both by products of sump oil and isopropyl alcohol!



You may have a point there 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2012)

yulzari said:


> There would seem to be a failure to plan for the post nuclear shortage of digestive biscuits to go with the tea.



Digestives? Those are for the proletariat! Rich Tea or Custard Creams if you don't mind!!!



yulzari said:


> Now I want faggots.



That's a personal problem - I'd see a doctor if I were you! 

I'm with you on the brown sauce though - I have an illicit trade in HP sauce via friends and relatives who visit from Blighty - we can get it here but it's blessed expensive and they only stock the small glass bottles which, frankly, only last me about 2.5 breakfasts.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 23, 2012)

I confess I was once a Marmite smuggler and I did meet a Canadian who smuggled haggis (haggae, haggises?) across the border into USA. Marvel of marvels a local shop here recently stocked tinned haggis! Explaining what a haggis is to a neighbour was nearly as bad as explaining brass monkey weather.


----------



## stona (Jun 23, 2012)

yulzari said:


> bad as explaining brass monkey weather.



Yep,I can hear that conversation,"first,it has got nothing to do with monkeys or any other primates,metallic or otherwise......" 

I've managed to freak out visitors from the US of A with Branston Pickle too. I think you have to grow up with these things!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 23, 2012)

stona said:


> Yep,I can hear that conversation,"first,it has got nothing to do with monkeys or any other primates,metallic or otherwise......"
> 
> I've managed to freak out visitors from the US of A with Branston Pickle too. I think you have to grow up with these things!
> 
> ...



Ah yes Rutabaga


----------



## stona (Jun 23, 2012)

herman1rg said:


> Ah yes Rutabaga



Do you know I had no idea that was in Branston Pickle! Actually I've no idea at all what is in it which may not be a bad thing.

I do like mashed carrot and swede though. Our Scottish neighbours are quite partial to their "neeps and tatties" too 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2012)

> Explaining what a haggis is to a neighbour was nearly as bad as explaining brass monkey weather.



When I used to live in Edinburgh I used to know this bloke who took tours round the highlands in the back of a van and he'd stop at places for a bit of haggis, neeps and tatties; the foreign types who used to go on these tours were told that haggi (yep, got me that one) were a three legged creature that walked around the hills in one direction only and to catch them, all you needed to do was force them to turn round, at which point they'd fall over and roll down the hill. Needless to say, it convinced the tour parties for about a minute... 

Let's also not forget that Scotting winter favourite that can be found being served at football matches across the land; Bovril!

I know what Branston pickle is, but Rutabaga?


----------



## stona (Jun 24, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> I know what Branston pickle is, but Rutabaga?



A family of root vegetables,turnips,swedes and the like. 

I've just had a look at a handy jar of Branston and the ingredients make for an interesting read!

Carrots,Rutabaga,Onions,Cauliflower,Marrows,Gherkins,Sugar,Malt Vinegar,Spirit Vinegar,Salt,Chopped Dates,Apples,Modified Maize Starch,Tomato Paste,Sulphite Ammonia Caramel,Concentrated Lemon Juice,Onion Powder,Garlic Extract.
Sounds delicious!

Bovril is not for me and is beef extract. Marmite and Vegemite are both vegetarian friendly.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## yulzari (Jun 26, 2012)

The great cold weather naval drink of hot bovril and sherry.

As I understand it haggae come in two versions. Short left legs and short right legs. They cannot interbreed as one of them will roll down the hill if they face the same way. You can hunt them in pairs. One to scare them so they turn round to run away and the other to catch them as they roll down the hill.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2012)

Any relation to the Australian Curb Sitter?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 30, 2012)

Or the Norwegian fjord forder?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2012)

Or Finnish 'Maami' fremented some thing as a pudding or soft whipped mousse-cake.

MMMmmmmm marmite its spanking lovely, pefect for teething toddlers too; its sticky, tastes strong and love it or hate it, it makes em' forget their gums thats - how I got hooked, and its cheaper than Maple Syrup, although not by much as you'd think over 'ere.

Is there any truth to Dog or Cat food having to be of a basic enough quality for human consumption post nuke apocolyspe, due to the numbers of canine or/ feline lovers, or is that just a rumour since Mad Max? 
...minddue, I think it would take just such an apolcolyspe to try and eat some - unless aliens (not the immigrant non-americans kind) turn up over Cape Town.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2012)

> unless aliens (not the immigrant non-americans kind) turn up over Cape Town.


...or Jo'burg.



> Or the Norwegian fjord forder?


 or even the Welsh sheep shagger...


----------



## stona (Jul 1, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> or even the Welsh sheep shagger...



I can't believe I heard that from a Kiwi 

A man shags one sheep.................

Cheers

Steve


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2012)

Mhuhahaha, The Country with the alledged highest sheep density on earth per person; so an Auzzy friend over here has told me anyhow, and thats encompasses both sexes!
Lesbianicalbeastophilies methinks are rarer than rocking horse poo...

to be unbiased...






gives a new slant to the saying "...going to the barbers for a quick trim and _."










..and it may say NZ, but the phone box is a traditional/old British as is the mini post box...





..last but not least, revenge!





on topic-ish...


----------



## vinnye (Aug 4, 2012)

British tank designers took tea seriously enogh to install a boiling vessell in our tanks so that the lads couls have a brew when buttoned up!
Jolly good show!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 4, 2012)

enough said


----------



## mikewint (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, to complete your English Education a Brass Monkey is that plate under the stack of 30 iron cannon balls. Brass contracts a great deal in cold weather, much more so than iron. Thus in cold weather the brass monkey would contract making the indentations smaller and smaller until the cannon balls would simply roll off, i.e. Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 4, 2012)

Liber Cure Cocorum dating from around 1430 in Lancashire, North West England.

For hagese'.
Þe hert of schepe, þe nere þou take,
Þo bowel noght þou shalle forsake,
On þe turbilen made, and boyled wele,
Hacke alle togeder with gode persole,

As part of a traditional Burns Supper with NEEPS and TATTIES (turnips and Potatoes)
or the yellow turnip (Rutabaga)


----------



## stona (Aug 5, 2012)

For those of you unfamiliar with the English that Henry VI would have recognised.

The heart of sheep, the kidneys you take, 
The bowel naught you shall forsake, 
In the vortex made, and boiled well, 
Hack all together with good parsley

And if you want to complete the recipe.

Hyssop, savory, you shall take then, 
And suet of sheep take in, I teach, 
With powder of pepper and eggs good quantity, 
And seethe it well and serve it then, 
Look it is salted for good men. 
In winter time when herbs are good, 
Take powder of them I know indeed, 
As savory, mint and thyme, quite good, 
Hyssop and sage I know by the Rood.

Based on Richard Morris' transcription of 1862. 

Sounds delicious!

Steve


----------



## mikewint (Aug 5, 2012)

Had it many years ago in London. It is best not to know the ingredents but it has a nutty texture and a rich savory taste


----------



## yulzari (Aug 6, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Had it many years ago in London. It is best not to know the ingredients but it has a nutty texture and a rich savory taste



You would have to have tasted haggis abroad mikewint as it is banned in USA I am told.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 6, 2012)

True, but we have Liver and Onions, Sweetbreads, Rocky Mountain Oysters, Tripe, bologna, etc. Can't waste 1/2 a dead animal


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2012)

Although I'm not a big fan of the taste of Haggis by any means, it's no worse then the South's pork brains with milk gravy


----------



## mikewint (Aug 6, 2012)

vulzari, How about some French "gastronomic treats"
1. Joues de Boeuf Bourguignonne. 2. Les Oous d'oie Fareis a la Gascone 3. Boucherie Chevaline 4. La Pereau de Garenne a la Braconneire 5. Cocotie de Poulpes aux Oignons and 5. Salade de museau. To name a few


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jesus men...  I'm remembering my childhood unnecessarily.


----------



## stona (Aug 7, 2012)

Why on earth is Haggis banned in the US?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2012)

News to me.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wasn't the US ban BSE-related?


----------



## stona (Aug 7, 2012)

There's no beef in traditional haggis,the meaty part is sheep's "pluck" or offal,heart, liver and lungs. I doubt that's the reason.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikewint (Aug 7, 2012)

I think vulzari was being facetious


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for Brass Monkeys find Mike, it does make sence that way too. ...also explains why not many over 'ere (myself included 'til now) can't remember where its from - the age of sails and 'privateers'. Suppose the rolling around of balls can be a temp gauge of sorts when a chill night wind subdues the gundeck's heatsoak sweat of the day when in the Carrib - or something like that anyway.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 7, 2012)

I once met Canadian haggis smuggler (no really) who said banning in USA was something to do with the lungs. I think I have covered most haggis matters on previous posts elsewhere including finding tinned haggis for sale in a local shop here in rural France. The French have their own version of the haggis hunting story. Can I recommend ragondin burgers and my wife does excellent dry curried ragondin legs.

My wife is also very fond of duck giblets and what is wrong with horse butchers mikewint? It used to be my uncle's birthday treat as a boy. He also told me that cat tastes like chicken and dog like beef, but that was in a concentration camp to be fair. Moral of the tale is don't send your guard dogs in to roam free in a camp full of hungry people at night.

Useless factoid: horse was made officially unfit for human consumption in UK to stop horses being stolen for meat. Somewhat tricky to identify your stolen horse when it is in kit form. Modern car thieves use a similar principle I understand.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dearest Lord...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2012)

He's correct, haggis is currently banned in the US.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 8, 2012)

stona said:


> There's no beef in traditional haggis,the meaty part is sheep's "pluck" or offal,heart, liver and lungs. I doubt that's the reason.
> Cheers
> Steve



From the ever-reliable Wikipedia:
_
Since 1971 it has been illegal to import haggis into the US from the UK due to a ban on food containing sheep lung, which constitutes 10 to 15% of the traditional recipe.[15] The situation was further complicated in 1989 when all UK beef and lamb was banned from importation to the US due to the BSE crisis.[15] In 2010 a spokeswoman for the US Department of Agriculture stated that they were reviewing the ban on beef and lamb products, but the ban on food containing sheep lung will remain in force._

See? I wasn't mad!! MOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 8, 2012)

To each his own. While imported haggis is banned we do have sheep in the US and the recipe is no secret.
Vulzari, I have always said that when it comes to native foods, the less authentic the better.
How about two more of my favorite "treats", from Sardinia and Indonesia/Vietnam (drank this in Vietnam)
Maggot Cheese or casu marzu is created by leaving whole Pecorino cheeses outside with part of the rind removed to allow the eggs of the cheese fly to be laid in the cheese. The eggs hatch and the larvae begin to eat through the cheese. The acid from the maggots' digestive system breaks down the cheese's fats, making the texture of the cheese very soft; by the time it is ready for consumption, a typical maggot cheese will contain thousands of these maggots.
Casu marzu is considered to be unsafe to eat when the maggots in the cheese have died. Because of this, only cheese in which the maggots are still alive is usually eaten. Because the larvae in the cheese can launch themselves for distances up to 15 cm (6 in) diners hold their hands above the sandwich to prevent the maggots from leaping. Those who do not wish to eat live maggots place the cheese in a sealed paper bag. The maggots, starved for oxygen, writhe and jump in the bag, creating a "pitter-patter" sound. When the sounds subside, the maggots are dead and the cheese can be eaten. 

Poop Coffee or Kopi (coffee) Luwak [civet (wild cat)] In the 1830s, in Indonesia, the Dutch prohibited the native farmers and plantation workers from picking coffee fruits for their own use. Soon, the natives learned that certain species of Asian Palm Civet consumed the coffee fruits, yet they left the coffee seeds undigested in their poop. The natives collected this cat poop, cleaned, roasted and ground the beans to make their own coffee beverage.
In the US, civet coffee, sells for between $100 to $600 per pound. A Vietnamese variety Weasel Coffee sells for $3,000 per pound. Some shops sell a cup for $30 to $80 per cup


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you guys want to insult the Mods, talk politics and insult other forum members, I suggest you do it in this thread... as I'm outta here and have no intention of trolling this thread further.

Now excuse me. As I have to puke.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 8, 2012)

So THAT's how we get rid of the mods...never knew it was so easy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, if I'd only known that years ago!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I hardly even tried. Weasel Coffee is excellent, though I admit I drank my first few cups before anyone told me the entrie story.
Let's fire another shot across Matt's bow in case he's still lurking.
Another Vietnamese treat BALUT is a fertilized duck egg with a nearly-developed embryo inside that is boiled and eaten in the shell. They are considered delicacies in Cambodia, and Vietnam. Balut are mostly sold by street vendors at night They are often served with beer. First you choose what kind you want, the vendor grabs them piping hot from the basket and passes you a little stool, salt, and a vinegar-onion sauce. You hold the hot egg and flick carefully but at the top of it with your middle finger. It cracks a bit and you gently remove a small hole from the top, so you can sip the savory broth before removing the whole shell. The 18-day is the best rather than the younger ones. You might come across some small chunkies but it’s usually just eaten all the way through, in about 3 mouthful bites. You can see feathers, head, wings, and skeleton forming, but it’s basically an extra-chewy Easter egg.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought Balut was from the Phillipines?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 8, 2012)

It is an asian dish so more than likely though I had mine in several places in Vietnam


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 8, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Another Vietnamese treat BALUT is a fertilized duck egg with a nearly-developed embryo inside that is boiled and eaten in the shell. They are considered delicacies in Cambodia, and Vietnam. Balut are mostly sold by street vendors at night They are often served with beer.



Hmmm...serving it in the dark with copious quantities of beer (say 10 or 12 pints) is about the only way you'd get me to try that!

That said, I once was invited to a sheep's head party in Norway which, as its name suggests, involves the consumption of...you guessed it...a sheep's head, roasted-for the use of. Well, actually it was half a sheep's head split vertically with eyeball and teeth intact. Yum!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 8, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Wow, I hardly even tried. Weasel Coffee is excellent, though I admit I drank my first few cups before anyone told me the entrie story.
> Let's fire another shot across Matt's bow in case he's still lurking.
> Another Vietnamese treat BALUT is a fertilized duck egg with a nearly-developed embryo inside that is boiled and eaten in the shell. They are considered delicacies in Cambodia, and Vietnam. Balut are mostly sold by street vendors at night They are often served with beer. First you choose what kind you want, the vendor grabs them piping hot from the basket and passes you a little stool, salt, and a vinegar-onion sauce. You hold the hot egg and flick carefully but at the top of it with your middle finger. It cracks a bit and you gently remove a small hole from the top, so you can sip the savory broth before removing the whole shell. The 18-day is the best rather than the younger ones. You might come across some small chunkies but it’s usually just eaten all the way through, in about 3 mouthful bites. You can see feathers, head, wings, and skeleton forming, but it’s basically an extra-chewy Easter egg.



Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 9, 2012)

More like a soup/stew. The embryo is just forming so no real bones to speak of so water that tastes like a dead duck. what can I say, I was young and a snake-eating lawn-dart


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 9, 2012)

Most of us do some pretty crazy things when we're young. After the First Gulf War I was granted 2 weeks immediate leave ('cos we'd been working 16-18 hr days since Saddam invaded Kuwait) and decided to visit California. Booked the air ticket on Thursday, collected it Friday and flew out on Saturday...with no hotel or accommodation arranged. Landing at LAX around midnight on Saturday night and passing through the Greyhound station (in deepest downtown LA) en route to San Francisco was....interesting!

But that has nothing to do with dead-duck soup or other delicacies!


----------



## R Pope (Aug 10, 2012)

In the homestead days, my uncle would find a duck nest in the field he was working and slurp up all the eggs. If he got some with baby ducks already forming he thought he got a prize!
A visiting Sheila gave me a little packet of Vegimite for my toast. One bite and a quick sniff was enough for me! I told her we have tons of that stuff in Canada, only we call it Promolas and feed it to cows. I don't think they like it either. She said it was better than that bloody paste you lot eat, and tapped my jar of peanut butter. WELL! End of a beautiful relationship on the grounds of gastronomic incompatibility!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 11, 2012)

is that Matt lurking around?
Up in the northern highlands I was introduced to Tiet Canh, or raw blood soup. Duck, geese, or sometimes pig's blood is collected fresh, cooled, allowed to coagulate and then served wth some peanuts and herbs sprinkled on top. Has a very odd texture and tastes like copper metal
If Lucky is around let's do some nordic "taste treats"
LUTEFISK - literally Lye Fish. Dried and sometimes salted whitefish is mixed with soda lye (Potassium hydroxide - from wood ashes) it is then lightly cooked (over cooking turns it to soap).
And another one of my top "Treats": SURSTROMMING - canned fish which has been allowed to rot (ferment). Gases produced (fermentation continues in the can) sometimes cause the can to bulge. The smell is difficult to describe, sharp, acrid, rotten-egg, mixed with rancid butter and vinegar. As a result it is often eaten outside due to the stench


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 11, 2012)

I would love for spinache (or blood=veri) minipancakes/blitzers pinaatti-letuaa, to be imported from Finland to UK, that and Lihapirika, Justo-pirika more non-sexual profiteering saunas, but just like my wishes for more Sake to be imported too....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 11, 2012)

Haggis pales in comparison to some of the ethnic "foods" eaten around the world. My wife used to love her KASZANKA or KISZKA, Polish blood sausage - pigs blood, buckwheat or Barley, plus pig liver, lungs, skin, and fat. Used to make me retch


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2012)

Well if you eat hotdogs you have already had those things.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well if you eat hotdogs you have already had those things.


LMAO...yep...what we call chicken lips and pig sphincters...but hey, it's all meat by-products, right?


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2012)

Then there is Rissoles. Its made from earholes, eyeholes and ar*eholes.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

buffnut453 said:


> So THAT's how we get rid of the mods...never knew it was so easy!




"Mods" is plural for a reason. hehe

Carry on.....


----------



## yulzari (Aug 12, 2012)

mmmmmm KASZANKA or KISZKA. Sounds like a cross between black pudding and haggis. Now should I have that with mustard or with apple sauce?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't remember much, except she used to fry these hugh black things. Smelled up the entire place for days.
Grandpa made his own Head Cheese in the basement. I remember the calf and pigs heads in the sink and the smell when he boiled them.
He also made homemade horseradish, Gramps let me smell the horse ONCE. Thought I was going to die. Grandma reamed him a new one for that stunt.
And Dad LOVED pickeled pigsfeet. Can still see him with that 5gal jar filled with pigs feet...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2012)

My grandmother was a hardcore Southerner, if it crawled or walked, you could be eat it. The smells I remember the most were her making lard and boiling "chittlings". There was another funny smell which I had not idea until years and years later. It turned out to be an "herb" she apparently grew and smoked.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 14, 2012)

That is extra cool


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 13, 2012)

Cosmic Chicken Gut Sausages...? (Chittlings - Chicken version of sheeps haggis)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2012)

....with bits and bobs!


----------

